

Tear apart my Service as a Service - wp_nexus
https://wpnexus.io

======
wp_nexus
As title says - I'd love for some people to tear apart our SaaS (service as a
service) and our site. What sucks, what do you like, what would you never want
to see again.

Before anyone mentions anything - yes I used the 7 day startup book to start a
competitor to the authors business. I actually used their services with a
previous business and was far from impressed towards the end (although they
seem like great guys). What better motivation than to beat someone at their
own game.

URL is linked or can be found at [https://wpnexus.io](https://wpnexus.io)

